# Whats everyone shooting?



## swampbogger (Aug 4, 2012)

Well its right around the corner now. I picked up a new,to me, Remington 11 87 Premier that Im going to use this year. I cant wait to try this beauty out. What gun are you using?


----------



## gregg (Aug 4, 2012)

1969 Ithaca 20 gauge pump gun, sweeeet little gun love it! Grew up as a kid shooting doves with this gun, fits like a glove.


----------



## GLS (Aug 4, 2012)

Opening day toss up between my 28 gauge Ithaca M37 and my '57 Ithaca M37 20.  The 28:





20:


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 4, 2012)

Winchester Super X model 1 in 12 ga imp cyl it's been to Argentina twice by previous owner and I'm on the third year with it. Wish I had a benneli sbe 2 but the win will do for a poor boy!


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 4, 2012)

Baikal 12 Gauge.  Wife bought it for me 10 years ago.  Shot thousands of rounds of trap/birds.  Never failed me yet.

My back-up (duck gun) is my extrema 2 12 gauge.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 4, 2012)

That Ithaca model 37 brings back memories of my pop he shot a 16 ga featherweight one of the all time best bird guns IMO


----------



## easbell (Aug 4, 2012)

Ruger 20 ga. Those long heavy barrel keeps me swinging. After 10 I'll finish up with the LC Smith 20 (circa 1929) that my Grandfather gave back in 1980. It was full/mod but is now skeet/IC.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be shooting my berreta 3901 DU gun of the year. 
I won it last year and I love it


----------



## Sam H (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll probably try my Fox Sterly 20ga...was m/f now sk/lm circia 1923...never tried it on dove....always quail


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 4, 2012)

Winchester Model 12 with 30 inch tube made in 1953, ...the year I was born. Grew up and learned on a Model 12 my Grandfather bought in 1928. My youngest Uncle still has it. I purchased this one from a local youngster for $160.00 ,it's a real shooter, and in original condition. Suspect my 870's and BPS may not see as much action this year.


----------



## jdgustavel60 (Aug 4, 2012)

Im also shooting an old Ithica modle 37 featherlight 20 gauge that my old man got from his dad and passed down to me. GREGG it does fit like a glove and one of the most dependable popguns ive owned. Ill be taking my yildiz 20 o/u along too


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2012)

Stoeger M2000 choked LM. Also plan on shooting my grandfathers Ithica 20 ga.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 4, 2012)

probably my twelvette, holds just enough shells for a double


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 4, 2012)

I figured u would shoot the auto loading single shot. It's more fun.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 5, 2012)

Beretta o/u 12. Backed by the benelli super
Black eagle if the shootin gets real Hot!


----------



## L.C (Aug 5, 2012)

Remington o/u by saboti arms in 28 ga. Its a sweet shootiing gun. It patterns better than a 20 ga with its square load. I shot it last year on the field and did great with it and I shot on the sleet range with 99% . So. I am sold on it with the low recoil and being light weight.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 5, 2012)

Benelli M1 or Benelli Vinci still trying to decide.


----------



## RAF1112 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a new Versamax so I will give that some work but will likely break out the Cynergy Satin Classic 20g as well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 5, 2012)

*Mixed bag...*

Rem 1100, Rem 1187, Rem 870 and Benelli M1, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 5, 2012)

Extrema 2


----------



## OILMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

SBE 2- Bought it in Dec. I almost bought a Beretta, but the Benelli just felt a little better to me. Best part? BPS gave me 20% off!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yildiz O/U or Winchester 1400 semi...both in 20 gauge.


----------



## ROAM (Aug 6, 2012)

GLS said:


> Opening day toss up between my 28 gauge Ithaca M37 and my '57 Ithaca M37 20.  The 28:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boy oh boy  I like those Ithacas!


----------



## GLS (Aug 6, 2012)

ROAM said:


> Boy oh boy  I like those Ithacas!


So do I.  I love an old made in the USA pump.  
top two 16 gauge, two M17 Remingtons, one M12, the rest, M37s.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## deast1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

AyA Iberia model 2 sidelock with original box and paperwork from 1971. 26in barrels and a mod / full.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2012)

can't wait for dove season to get some under my belt with my new pal...


----------



## Jim P (Aug 6, 2012)

Doc that's a nice one how did you find it?


----------



## Fuller (Aug 6, 2012)

Remington 11-48 in 12 gauge and an old new England single shot .410.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jim P said:


> Doc that's a nice one how did you find it?



Been after one for awhile and found this one on GON marketplace.  It's a 1967, 28" VR with IC choke.


----------



## BME013 (Aug 6, 2012)

Have a CZ ring neck side by side now and gettting a silver pigeon grade v in December


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got 2 pumps recently I haven't shot yet, a Browning BPS 12 and a Wingmaster 870 20ga. Most likely won't have a chance to shoot em before the opener so I'll take both and see how they fly.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 7, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Been after one for awhile and found this one on GON marketplace.  It's a 1967, 28" VR with IC choke.



That's a NICE Browning Doc....To me that's one of the iconic hunting semi-autos of All-Time!


----------



## GLS (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice looking Sweet 16.  That was the first shotgun I bought with my own money many moons ago.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sam H said:


> That's a NICE Browning Doc....To me that's one of the iconic hunting semi-autos of All-Time!



Thanks guys.  That's primarily why I wanted one.  I love the classics.  But also, nothing comes to shoulder like a humpback for me.  They just fit.


----------



## ROAM (Aug 7, 2012)

Sam H said:


> That's a NICE Browning Doc....To me that's one of the iconic hunting semi-autos of All-Time!



You got that right.  I'm still looking around for one that will fit my budget.  Whenever i have the funds....I cant find one.  Then once i have blown the money on something else, I start seeing them pop up left and right.  
I guess a reasonable fella would just put the money aside, but I always find some excuse...

Great gun Doc!


----------



## jsav (Aug 8, 2012)

I will be going with the remington versa max, and boy is she one sweet shooting gun.


----------



## sparta391 (Aug 8, 2012)

Beretta al391 20 ga and maybe my 682


----------



## 28gage (Aug 8, 2012)

28ga Franchi Fenice


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 8, 2012)

Remington 1100 IC


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 8, 2012)

My favorite dove gun my Miroku Model L-II boxlock,  12ga, 28" bbls, mod/full choke. I shoot 2 1/2" shells from RST Cartridge.


----------



## JML (Aug 9, 2012)

Verona 692 O/U 20 ga for quail and dove (also, perserve pheasant)
Beretta 686 O/U 12 ga for Clays and wild Pheasant (when we go to South Dakota)
Beretta 390 - Ducks


----------



## steveus (Aug 11, 2012)

For me this season, I'll switch back and forth between a Belgium Sweet 16, an older Ithaca 37 in 20ga, and a Rem. Sportsman 58 in 16ga.
Gil, that's quite a pump collection! 
Jason, that Super X-1 is fantastic, but I don't shoot mine very well, but that's my fault. Will probably sell it.

Steve


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve, my super x-1 fits me perfect when i first picked it up I knew I could handle it good


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Aug 12, 2012)

I believe I'll be shooting a Winchester Model 1400 MK II 16ga chambered in 2 3/4 improved cyclinder.


----------



## TaxPhd (Aug 24, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> AyA Iberia model 2 sidelock with original box and paperwork from 1971. 26in barrels and a mod / full.



Is this the gun pictured in the prior post?

I ask because that picture is of a boxlock, not a sidelock gun.


----------



## catdog15 (Aug 28, 2012)

Will also be hunting with an older premier 1187 not at detailed as yours but will do the job


----------



## chp.cheatham (Aug 28, 2012)

1974 Browning A5 12GA.


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 28, 2012)

Rem 870 26" barrel 20ga 
Weatherby SA-08 20ga

Some of these 28s are really making me jones for one though!!!


----------



## hunter783445 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stoeger M2000 and Remington 870 Express


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 28, 2012)

Armas Erbi SCI France Model

Spanish made 20 ga. 3 inch magnum side by side with 26 inch barrels choked improved cylinder and modified. Engraved case colored receiver with false side plates. Checkered wood has beavertail for end, original recoil pad, and pistol grip cap. New in box made in 1969.


----------



## asimm85 (Aug 28, 2012)

Either my new beretta 391 teknys 20 or my beretta 390 12 with the new victory extended chokes kinda depends on what field I'm hunting


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 28, 2012)

Benelli SBEII and my boy is gonna use the Nova pump but seeing all these kinda got me to thinking about calling pop and getting my great grand dads ole Winchester 16gauge pump out.  

Gonna have to check into that.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

A-5


----------



## DuckArrow (Aug 30, 2012)

Fox 12 ga pump, and Stoeger 20 ga side by side. Had them both since I was a kid.


----------



## BFifer (Aug 30, 2012)

Holy cow, there are some beautiful guns on here. Great pictures. As for me, the 11-87 premier 12ga for ducks, superlight gold 20ga and beretta 28ga for quail. Looking forward to a great season. Good luck everyone, be safe and have fun... if you get the chance, give a kid the chance to experience what we enjoy so much!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 31, 2012)

I shot woodcock, rabbit and quail with a SxS .410 last year, Thinking about using it mostly again this year.


----------



## jcanady (Aug 31, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> can't wait for dove season to get some under my belt with my new pal...



Hope no one stands too close, those guns will throw a spent shell 20 yards hahaha! But great gun! I dont shoot mine as much as I like.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an upland sa 08 12ga and a 870 wingmaster 20 ga.
I bought the 20 ga for my son it has the scroll work of dogs on one side of the receiver and birds on the other.
It also has a tiger stripped walnut stock.
It's so pretty, I really don't want to use it.

What is the difference in the wingmasters with the scroll work and the ones that don't?
Also the others have like an oak looking stock and mine is as said a tiger stripped walnut.

Anyone know? It's never been fired and I don't know what year it is. I bought it for my son when he was 1 month old !!


----------



## mbl223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Winchester super x2.  Have a bet with a coworker who can hit their limit fastest.  Will probably shoot my bps 20 on monday.


----------

